# 75 gallon all male peacock stocking advice



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello All,

Looking for some assistance stocking an all male peacock 75 gallon tank. I picked a series of fish I like but I want to know if this list would potentially work. Currently there are no fish in the tank. All the fish will be 2-3 inches and I would probably introduce them all at once (if possible) since I will be getting them online.

Bicolor Peacock
Eureka Red
Chewindi Peacock
German Red Flush Peacock 
Lemon Jake
Hai Reef Peacock 
Regal peacock 
Mdoka 
Ob peacock 
Strawberry Peacock 
Usissya Flavescent 
Sulfur Head Peacock
Masoni
Albino Eureka Red 
Red Top Lwanda

Please let me know what you think. Could I add more if I wanted? If so what fish would you recommend? Any other recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

So much Info, it's almost confusing. So far I believe I should remove the Lemon Jack as he may be to aggressive.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like 12 adult males that mature <= 6" in a 75G tank.

Jacobfreibergi such as lemon jake can be aggressive, so you may want to either choose other aggressive haps and peacocks (one jake/tank) or skip the jakes. Lwanda and Eureka are also jakes.

Strawberry and the OB are hybrids so same advice as for the jakes.

The sulphur head is timid and may not color in an all male tank.

The german red and mdoka and usisya and blue neon (chiwindi) are stuargranti peacocks...less aggressive and would work well with other less aggressive haps and peacocks. One note I did not have luck with the combination of blue neon and usisya.

People have luck with the bicolor and regal (which one...you want to have only one yellow and one blue peacock) and I don't know much about masoni but other experienced fishkeepers report they are medium aggression so good chance of working.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> I like 12 adult males that mature <= 6" in a 75G tank.
> 
> Jacobfreibergi such as lemon jake can be aggressive, so you may want to either choose other aggressive haps and peacocks (one jake/tank) or skip the jakes. Lwanda and Eureka are also jakes.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the help. I may go the route of the less aggressive haps and peacocks. And 12 of them in a 75G tank would suffice. Could you recommend any other less aggressive haps or peacocks I could look at? Looks like I picked 4 of the less aggressive.

I would like an assortment of colorful fish so I'm willing to go a different route than the less aggressive if that will be the best option. But again I would greatly appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say you have six including the bicolor and masoni. Choose yellow regal (stuartgranti maleri) instead of blue neon. I did have luck with usisya and maleri together.) What is a hai reef peacock?

Haps could include Copadichromis (any that mature <= six inches...skip borleyi for example), Otopharynx tetrastigma, Protomelas marginatus, Placidochromis electra.

Remember all male is hit or miss, so have extra tanks and a rehoming plan.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> I would say you have six including the bicolor and masoni. Choose yellow regal (stuartgranti maleri) instead of blue neon. I did have luck with usisya and maleri together.) What is a hai reef peacock?
> 
> Haps could include Copadichromis (any that mature <= six inches...skip borleyi for example), Otopharynx tetrastigma, Protomelas marginatus, Placidochromis electra.
> 
> Remember all male is hit or miss, so have extra tanks and a rehoming plan.


Thank you for all that! I'll take a look at them!

To answer your question. Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hai Reef) Which if I understand correctly should be fine to have.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stuartgranti from hai reef is blue neon. Do you have the fish listed twice? Do not choose both blue neon and maleri.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Stuartgranti from hai reef is blue neon. Do you have the fish listed twice? Do not choose both blue neon and maleri.


So this is what I have so far. Please tell me what you think. And what else you'd recommend. I wouldn't mind adding some orange or red to the mix if possible.

german red
mdoka
usisya
blue neon (chiwindi)
bicolor 
masoni
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hai Reef)


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

Theo1514 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Stuartgranti from hai reef is blue neon. Do you have the fish listed twice? Do not choose both blue neon and maleri.
> ...


Sorry bottom few got cut off.

So this is what I have so far. Please tell me what you think. And what else you'd recommend. I wouldn't mind adding some orange or red to the mix if possible.

german red
mdoka
usisya
blue neon (chiwindi)
bicolor 
masoni
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hai Reef)
red shoulder 
Sunshine 
otopharynx tetrastigma
Placidochromis electra


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only red I can see possible is the german red. Not much red in haps that mature <= six inches.

Your bi-color and mdoka may view each other as similar, I would try it but watch it.

Chiwindi and Hai Reef look alike, I would choose one or the other.

Otherwise sounds good.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

Wonderful! Thanks for all the help! One more question for you. They will all be roughly 4 inches. Can I introduce all of them at once to the tank? 14 cichlids total. I will be buying online so prefer to pay shipping once if possible. I have 2 filters on the tank, an AC 110 HOB and FX4. Tank is currently being cycles. Fishless cycle.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you cycle with ammonia, you can add them all at once. Most often you cannot FIND them all at once however...don't lock yourself in.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> If you cycle with ammonia, you can add them all at once. Most often you cannot FIND them all at once however...don't lock yourself in.


Yes I cycled with ammonia. And yes finding them seems to be my issues.

I'm sorry for all the questions but I greatly appreciate all the answers. I am able to purchase this bundle right here all ranging from 3 to 4 inches. Would this work well? I know you already mentioned the Bi-color and mdoka but I will keep an eye on them.

german red
mdoka
usisya
bicolor 
masoni
Aulonocara stuartgranti (Hai Reef)
red shoulder 
Sunshine 
otopharynx tetrastigma
Placidochromis electra
Ngara Flametail 
Red empress
Placidochromis sp
Maleri peacock


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think there must be some confusion...maybe on my part. Mdoka and ngara flametail are the same fish? Maleri peacock and sunshine are the same fish? You already have one Placidochromis...the electra. What is the other you list? Red empress is too big IMO and on the aggressive side. Is your vendor giving you the scientific names?


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> I think there must be some confusion...maybe on my part. Mdoka and ngara flametail are the same fish? Maleri peacock and sunshine are the same fish? You already have one Placidochromis...the electra. What is the other you list? Red empress is too big IMO and on the aggressive side. Is your vendor giving you the scientific names?


I'm sorry, it's probably me who's making this confusing. But those are the names I'm seeing on the websites. I will take pictures of the fish and post them. That would probably be easier. Like I mentioned I'm new to this and still learning all the ins and outs.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

Here are the fish. I hope this makes it easier. I just need to manage to find 14 that will get along lol.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The vendors are not all giving you the scientific names, and you may think they are two different fish when one is listed as Mdoka and one is listed as Flametail.

I think these look alike, I would choose one or the other.
Mbenji and Masoni
Baenschi and Maleri
Mdoka and Flametail
Bicolor and Red Shoulder

Empress will be too big.
Sulphur Head will not color.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> The vendors are not all giving you the scientific names, and you may think they are two different fish when one is listed as Mdoka and one is listed as Flametail.
> 
> I think these look alike, I would choose one or the other.
> Mbenji and Masoni
> ...


So much confusion. Thank you for clarifying. This is what I have. 9 fish total so still going to look for about 5 more. And recommendations so I can just get what you recommend, because at this point I'm just confusing myself.

German Red
Hai Reef
Masoni
Baenschi
Red Shoulder
Mdoka
Flavescent Peacock
Intermedius
Deep water electra

Also, everywhere I've read says the red empress will grow to about 6 inches which is what I thought we were shooting for? Why would it be to big? I also saw it says to be one of the less aggressive type.

Again thank you so much!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cichlid-forum profiles say 9 inches which I find works better in a 72" tank. They are medium aggression, but you have some wimpy haps that may not color well with the empress in the tank.
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1369

Be careful with information from vendors...check impartial sources.

If you go strictly with vendors that give you the scientific names and collection points, you will be able to know the actual fish you are buying. Sunshine or Regal is not specific enough.

I don't see any Copadichromis on your list. I don't see the Protomelas marginatus. You could add a turkis peacock if you can find them...a light blue peacock.

If you are stuck for options to fill in your tank you can add five yellow labs 1m:4f to add color and help manage aggression.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Cichlid-forum profiles say 9 inches which I find works better in a 72" tank. They are medium aggression, but you have some wimpy haps that may not color well with the empress in the tank.
> https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1369
> 
> Be careful with information from vendors...check impartial sources.
> ...


I appreciate that. They all have the scientific name, I put the other name just for my own simplicity. I will take a look at those options. I know I was having trouble finding fish in stock at a lot of places.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

Do you have any reputable websites you recommend I buy from?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Please reply with any vendor recommendations via PM rather than in the forums. PM sent.


----------

